# Medical drama in my pack



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I am depressed. 

I will start with Dozer. Had him at the vet today for a booster shot and I showed them something I had noticed in his inner eyelid. His outer eyelid grew a skin tag that I had previously had looked at. The vet said no worries because it was not touching his eye so I let it go. Now, there is a mysterious lump growing INSIDE his eyelid that has to be removed. There is a 400 dollar bill I need to pony up. I want to do it asap because since I had his bloodwork done last time, they told me I could use that which will save me from having to bring him in again for bloodwork, paying for another bloodwork, and having them torture him (in his mind) to collect another bloodwork. But, it needs done so I am making the appointment Monday. The tiny ray of sunshine to this story is that he lost 5 pounds since his last weigh in last month. Progress!

Now on to Sargeant. My heart...my soul. He may as well have sprung from my own uterus....(too much?). Lately, my once happy bouncing boy who was always at the head of the pack on our walks suddenly can not catch up. He keeps sitting down every ten yards or so (even laying down). If this were more gradual, maybe I could understand. But, it has progessively been getting worse in the last month or so and now, just a while ago, I had to carry him most of the way home. I thought maybe it was because pf the heat but tonight was not bad and even clutched to my bosom radiating each other's heat, he wasn't panting. He is overweight, nine years old, and has a mainly dachshund body. I want to take him to the vet, do xrays, give him IV's full of fairy sprinkles, ANYTHING to bring him back to his former self, but I can't. I don't have any money on account of Dozer's issues. 

I feel like I am failing him. I let him get fat. I didn't walk him enough when he was younger. I don't give him supplements for his bones and joints. 

Anyways, that's where I am at with my guys.

Hunter is still going strong. We play fetch and I monitor him to be sure we don't overdo it (he has a hard time getting up after a play session  ) 

Why does everything get old and die. 


Sigh


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

If you can somehow scratch the $ together, get his thyroid checked. Have the vet tech draw blood, spin it down and send the serum to Dr. Jean Dodds at Home

Dr. Dodds is a world leader in the field of thyroid research. Much, if not most, of the types of problems you describe with Sargeant make me suspect hyper or hypo thyroidism. Don't take my word for it though, send a sample to Dr. Dodds.

Joe



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Now on to Sargeant.... Lately, my once happy bouncing boy who was always at the head of the pack on our walks suddenly can not catch up. He keeps sitting down every ten yards or so (even laying down). If this were more gradual, maybe I could understand. But, it has progessively been getting worse in the last month or so
> 
> Sigh


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

I am sorry you have to deal with so much especially all at once. I have wondered about Dozer's diet. Glad he has lost some weight. Please keep us posted on how things go with the vet.

I am concerned about Sargent. One of my dogs is a spinal walking paraplegic, so possible spinal cord, back and joint injuries are uppermost in my mind. If possible, get him on a good glucosamine supplement. There is conflicting data on rather chrondroitin actually helps but is usually included for the same price. Add a lot of omega 3s which is the same fish oil as used in raw feeding. The last suggestion is emotionally difficult for the first few days but then becomes routine. It is long term strict crate rest. He would remain in a crate for 6-8 weeks to allow any injury time to fully heal. It is like using a body cast by preventing movement. He is taken out of the crate only to potty while on leash. No walking around the house, laying on blankets or cushions or on the furniture. You can lay on the floor to reach inside the crate to pet him. Of course, decrease the amount of food or the pounds will come on fast. If he appears to be improved in a couple of weeks do not give in by allowing him to move around "just a little bit". This often results in the need to start from the beginning again. If you haven't seen it please read the info especially the emergency faqs on Dodgerslist.
Dodgerslist: canine back problem, disc disease, IVDD, ruptured, herniated or slipped disc

Hunter hang in there. Your mom does not need any additional stress.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was wondering about maybe a spinal cord thing. BUT....he jumps on the couch (on his own), he walks around, runs in the yard after who knows what. I feel a slight bulge? on his right hip. I just ran my hand down his back and he stiffened up when I got to there. I don't know, I tend to read into things. If its a spine thing, would be still be able to move around like he does? 

I am wary to give him crate rest. What is the purpose? We are still working on him being ok with the crate. I put tiny pieces of treat in his bed (in the crate) to get him comfy with going in there. I have shut the door a few times but havent just left him in there. If I do this, is it without a bed in there? Wouldn't that be uncomfortable?

He is currently curled up on a blanket on the couch beside me (pretty much everything you just said not to do. LOL)

As far as his thyroid, I just had his blood checked a couple of months ago. Wouldn't it have come up on that????


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It could also be a heart issue. you should count the number of breaths he takes in a minutes time (while he is sound asleep) and see how fast they are. A normal breathing rate is 30 or less - any more than that is a symptom of heart problems.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

When it comes to possible back or spinal cord injuries I'm obsessive. I've gone through long term strict crate rest once with PJ for a neck injury and twice with Connor for his spine. 

Long term crate rest is the po' boy means of allowing the body time to heal on it's own when other options, such as surgery, are not a possibility. When using a crate something, such as a crate mat or flat blanket, goes on the bottom for comfort. Keep it as flat as possible to avoid bends in the body. Avoid him laying on a stack of quilts or comforters that sag where he is laying. 

Some breeds are genetically predisposed to disc disease. It can be due to the disc essentially drying out to become brittle with no elasticity or what we commonly call a slipped disc. Once a disc is not in the natural position it becomes painful. The disc can blow either outward or most often inward toward the spinal cord. It is this pressure on the spinal cord that causes the cord to die and results in paralysis. 

It is possible to have discs that are going bad. The dog may show no pain with some activities especially something short. Then, be painful when walking or running for a period of time. Most people who have a dog that has become paralyzed have no idea how it happened. They come in and find the dog in extreme pain with no feeling usually below the waist. 

Sorry, but one of the worst things anyone with a long back dog can do is to allow the dog to jump on and off furniture. If it were me and a crate could add to the problems I'd keep him on the floor with severely restricted movement to allow any potential back or hip injury time to heal. 

FWIW, Connor was paralyzed when he joined us. His previous owner said he was not crate trained because he would bark. Bark he did ... for hours, and hours, and hours. To the point it not only got on my nerves but was irritating Misty and PJ too.

Off my soapbox. Hope the problem turns out to be something simple that heals with no intervention.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You can check down his spine also - put your thumbs on either side of his spine, press (not really hard but hard enough to put a little pressure) and work your way down either side of his spinal cord.

Sometimes you can barely see the tiny flinch that is sensitivity - I would guess that if Sarge is visibly flinching he does have some pain.

And I agree with BeagleCountry - jumping is really bad for dachshunds. I do everything in my power to keep Snorkels from jumping. We have ramps outside, and on the furniture i have these mats with the points on the bottom for clinging to rugs, and when I am outside of the room I put those mats upside down on the couchess. It doesn't hurt her but it's not comfortable to the bottoms of her feet so she won't jump up there.

Check his heart. Check his back. There are things you can do at home to narrow it down a little bit.

I had to do crate rest with Snorkels once when she hurt her neck. It was pretty awful. But, we made it through.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I know. He is nine. Keeping him off the furniture seems like a wash now. He has slept in bed with me since he was a tiny pup. My husband made him a step stool to get on and off the bed but he always jumps off the bed. I know. Terrible. My couches are pretty low but not the bed. He jumps off the bed onto Dozer's bed. I lift him off the bed as much as I can(in all honesty) but he does it when I am sleeping too. If I were to start him over, I would do everything you say about not allowing him on the furniture. 

I am thinking it is pain somewhere now. I am noticing that he is paying extra attention to me when he moves around (like he is trying to NOT be noticed.) I think he is trying to hide his pain and I just want to cry. I just let the dogs out to be and I can see he is walking around very gingerly. 

Sigh

I am going to keep a close eye on him and think about what the heck I can do for him. Aspirin? I may start taking him swimming (there is a creek with a deep enough area that I could hold him in place to swim...Or maybe even the bathtub? He still needs to move around and exercise, right? That would be low impact.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels slept in bed with me until she jumped off one morning while I was still asleep. I don't let her get up there any more, and she is fine on a pillow on the floor. 

I think BeagleCountry hit the nail on the head with crate rest. If it IS his back, moving around is the absolute worst thing he could be doing.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. 

Sargeant is so bonded to me. If I didnt let him in bed with me (I would have to shut him out. Even if I took his stool away he can jump on the bed) he would cry all night. Sure, I could just grin and bare it but my husband would kill me. He has to be up early in the morning. We live in a small place. It just isn't feasible. But, I will not let him jump down. I will tie him to me if thats what I have to do.

So...no movement then? 


SHould I give him a heat pack? During the day he mostly just lays around the house (under the bed or on the couch). Should I put him in the crate? With just a blanket? Can it be a thick blanket? If he is laying on something hard, that can't be good for his back. I could leave him in the crate since I will be home all day to monitor him. 

What scares me is I don't know for sure WHAT is wrong with him. Slipped disc? Hip dysplaysia? 

I want to do whatever I can for him within reason (within reason meaning I don't fight with my husband, pay $1000 I don't have, etc.) but if I have to keep him in a crate with little movement, massage him, ...chew his food and spit it in his mouth...I would do it. 

Any websites you can direct me to. I don't even know where else to look other than your kind suggestions.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

In a researching panic. I read some articles about dog back pain. I am going to try this absolute bed rest. But he still is going to sleep in bed with me. I will carry him there. I will also carry him outside to do his business. I will update his progression


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nothing helpful to add, but if you do chew his food and spit it in his mouth, I want a video. 

=D

Maybe some Arnica would help relieve pain if it's in his muscles.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I wouldn't even let him sleep in bed with you. I would follow BeagleCountry's advice. The blankets and mattress aren't going to be good for his back. 

This is where you have to ask yourself: What it more important? Him sleeping in bed with you and risking the "crate rest" not working as well as it could or a few weeks in a crate without you that could do him a world of good?

And your husband needs to accept that there is something wrong with your dog and the crate rest might be the best thing for him right now. He is half of the pair who is responsible for the health and well being of Sarge. When we brought Buck home he screamed in his crate every night for hours. Sure, it sucked but that's part of bringing home a dog. And believe me, that puppy was born with a set of lungs on him!

I hope you find out what is going on with him. It's never fun when something is wrong with our pups.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know if it would help or not, but hav you ever thought of taking him to a canine chiropractic? There's one up in Ellwood City in a holostic vet office. I don't know exactly how close that is to you though. There's also a lot that work out of home or are independent in the Pittsburgh area.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't want Sarge in bed with me for my own enjoyment. I made the mistake of letting him in bed with me as a pup because 9 years ago my husband was irate over his crying in his crate. Yes, I agree, it takes a village. Not everyone is exactly like us though. My husband works morning to night sometimes. I wish he WOULD be more patient like me when it comes to howling, whining dogs but he is not. He is a really wonderful person and he lets me do pretty much whatever I want with the dogs but he draws the line at missing sleep. Some of you are lucky to be with partners that are like minded. Some of you are lucky to live in large houses where the dog can be placed far away enough from a bedroom that it doesn't sound too bad. 

marriage is about compromise


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Update:

I have been posting my worrisome updates on my facebook about Sarge. My mom saw them and asked me to call her. He is like her grandson. He is her favorite of my dogs (because he doesn't scare the crap out of her lol) Anyways, she told me that I was going to take him to the vet and use her credit card. I will of course pay her back. I made the appointment for today! 

Now I will know for sure what is wrong. I am sure they will do xrays. 

I would never have asked my mom to help me with this. And she knows I wouldn't which is why she offered to help me. 


I feel so blessed right now, to have some help on this. I only just really realized what kind of shape Sarge is in now (you can actually read the progression of my thoughts on my facebook posts. LOL) and haven't even had a chance to talk to my husband about it (he is at work). 


Anyways, I will let you know what comes of this.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay for moms! I for one am very relieved he is going to the vet. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Thyroid wouldn't typically come up on a routine cbc. For that you really need the Thyroid profile 5. If not from hemopet, then locally. Although I send all my stuff to hemopet.org



wolfsnaps88 said:


> )
> 
> As far as his thyroid, I just had his blood checked a couple of months ago. Wouldn't it have come up on that????


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe you could sleep on the couch with the crate right next to it for a little bit.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

My Max has the same issue sitting down every few feet, only on walks outside, never in the house, he is also very restless at night. He is only 4 and loves to go for walks.... it happened all of a sudden first limping then sitting every few feet, he had xrays and a complete exam, not much showed on the xrays vet thinks he has some fraying of the ligaments is his knee joint, and now they belive he has IBD which dogs with this have joint issues. The course of action for him has been metacam and rest, and dasuquin (loading dose first) and no walks for 2 weeks and then slowly start with really short ones it has been about a month and a half he goes further but still sits after about 10 mins or so. hope he feels better soon, and thank god for moms.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

xellil said:


> Yay for moms! I for one am very relieved he is going to the vet. Please let us know how it turns out.


Moms are great, aren't they? Hope it turns out to be something easily fixed. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

So, it turns out that Sargeant is ok. Vet said he has great spine and hips, no sign of arthritis Here I was, worried sick. Giving myself more grey hairs. For nothing. Which is great news. 


I tend to always think worst case scenario but am very happy to report that ...bottom line....Sargeant is ok. 

Looking at the xrays, you could see his bowels full of poop and I made note of that outloud. LOL. In it were tiny pieces of bone fragment. The vet said she didn't know what all the specks in his poop were. Heeheehee. 

I am sorry if I made a big deal over nothing here on this forum (and my FB page). I tend to worry, panic, etc. I am just so grateful that he is ok. And I love this forum. Thank you all for carting and sharing your input. Means a lot.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm glad nothing is wrong, I worry sick too, over the littlest things, your not alone :amen:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's fantastic news. Did the vet have any thoughts on why he is having trouble keeping up on walks?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I don't want Sarge in bed with me for my own enjoyment. I made the mistake of letting him in bed with me as a pup because 9 years ago my husband was irate over his crying in his crate. Yes, I agree, it takes a village. Not everyone is exactly like us though. My husband works morning to night sometimes. I wish he WOULD be more patient like me when it comes to howling, whining dogs but he is not. He is a really wonderful person and he lets me do pretty much whatever I want with the dogs but he draws the line at missing sleep. Some of you are lucky to be with partners that are like minded. Some of you are lucky to live in large houses where the dog can be placed far away enough from a bedroom that it doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> marriage is about compromise


Yes. I know. I am married...


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

So glad he is fine!

But, I'm disappointed we won't get that video just yet!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, it could be a few things. He could have sprained something. It could be because he is overweight (the vet said by 3-5 pounds after my mom prodded her for a number lol) and also his age? He could also have inflammation. But no one really knows.

So, he is going to miss a couple weeks of walks (will leave him home and take the big boys and just exercise him in the yard) and if he can't keep up next time, will give him the anti inflammation pills I got from the vet and see if its that. 

I also am going to buy a plug for my large utility tub (It's missing), fill up my tub, and start making Sarge swim and see if a low impact exercise helps. And yes, there WILL be pics of that when I do it. LOL


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> So, it turns out that Sargeant is ok. Vet said he has great spine and hips, no sign of arthritis Here I was, worried sick. Giving myself more grey hairs. For nothing. Which is great news.
> 
> 
> I tend to always think worst case scenario but am very happy to report that ...bottom line....Sargeant is ok.
> ...


I'm very happy to hear that Sarge is okay, nothing serious ( I could lose a few pounds myself, so will reserve comment on that). 

Trust me, you are not alone. I am a board-certified, card-carrying, worst-case-scenario worrier! I've often told my daughter that, if only I could get a job doing folks' worrying for them, I'm be SO very rich!


----------

